# Test de vitesse avec iPad 2



## AppleSpirit (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour les tests de vitesse de bande passante effectués avec mon iPad 2 donnent des résultats inférieurs à ceux effectués depuis mon Pc. Est-ce normal ? Est ce que le récepteur wifi du iPad est moins puissant que celui d'un l'autop ? Enfin dernière question, est-ce que le haut débit est réellement important sur un iPad ou est ce que par exemple un débit de 10'000 kbps est amplement suffisant pour une utilisation iPad ?


----------



## Lefenmac (17 Février 2012)

Non c'est pas normal tu devrais leur faire une lettre et intenter un procès....


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Février 2012)

Un modérateur pourrait intervenir contre les trolls svp ?


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Un modérateur pourrait intervenir contre les trolls svp ?



tu voudrais te faire bannir ? c'est ça ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2012)

Je kiffe


----------



## AppleSpirit (17 Février 2012)

N'empêche que vous êtes apparemment incapables de répondre à ma question.


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2012)

Peut-être que tu gaves tellement tout le monde ici que plus personne n'a envie de se prendre la tête à chercher des réponses pour toi.

C'est une supposition, hein


----------



## Cédric74 (17 Février 2012)

Je n'ai pas de pbm de vitesse avec mon Ipad. Je vais aussi vite avec que sans.


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2012)

@wath68 ptêt que ton avis balourd ne m'intéresse même pas.


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> @wath68 ptêt que ton avis balourd ne m'intéresse même pas.


Peut être que ta présence lourde et inutile sur ce forum incommode la majorité des membres. Apparemment ça n'a même pas effleuré ton esprit limité.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

moi j'aime bien effleurer.


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> moi j'aime bien effleurer.


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> @wath68 ptêt que ton avis balourd ne m'intéresse même pas.


C'est un peu comme tes problèmes, tout le monde s'en fout.

13 réponses et pas une once de ... réponse.
Même pas un début de solution. Rien, nada.
C'est ballot.


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2012)

Si tu t'en fous des problèmes des gens ta place n'est point ici.


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2012)

C'est clair, mais chut, je suis juste ici pour profiter des remises monstrueusement indécentes sur tout les achats pommés accordées aux modos.


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2012)

Et un geekspirit répond à toute question sans parcimonie. Apparemment il va de soi que ce qualificatif n'est point attribuable à n'importe qui ici.


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2012)

Je te propose de cliquer sur ton pseudo puis sur "Trouver plus de message par AppleSpirit".

Tu verras que la plupart des fils que tu as ouvert sont verrouillés, et les autres sont partis en sucette.

Tu dois te sentir bien seul avec tes 8000  de matos D) et tout tes problèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Apple Spirt (_macuserman is back_? :afraid, tu aurais du lire ta connection en bits par seconde plutôt qu'en kbps. Ça ferai encore plus de 0.




wath68 a dit:


> Tu verras que la plupart des fils que tu as ouvert sont verrouillés, et les autres sont *partis en sucette*.


Ce n'est pas moi ! Je n'étais pas connecté !



wath68 a dit:


> Tu dois te sentir bien seul avec tes 8000 &#8364; de matos D) et tout tes problèmes.


Pareil, compte en &#8364; cents, ça fera encore plus !
Ou en SEK


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2012)

Le pire c'est que même à plusieurs contre un vous n'arrivez même pas à me casser. Tout le monde voit que vos sarcasmes de binoclards ne percutent point.


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2012)

Te casser ?
Non, tu te débrouilles très bien tout seul pour ça.

Et sinon, tes problèmes de vitesse, de pixel mort, de sonneries SMS, d'iDisk etc... ils s'arrangent ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Le pire c'est que même à plusieurs contre un vous n'arrivez même pas à me casser. Tout le monde voit que vos sarcasmes de binoclards ne percutent point.


C'est surtout que tout le monde s'en moque... 
Tu es devenu une attraction de foire : le singe à qui on jette des cahouètes, la femme à barbe du geek, le nain de jardin du forum...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est surtout que tout le monde s'en moque...
> Tu es devenu une attraction de foire : le singe à qui on jette des cahouètes, la femme à barbe du geek, le nain de jardin du forum...


T'as oublié l'aspirateur à cochonnerie


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2012)

Devant tant de poésies, je déplace ce fil à la cave.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Le pire c'est que même à plusieurs contre un vous n'arrivez même pas à me casser. Tout le monde voit que vos sarcasmes de binoclards ne percutent point.



Tu te trompes, ils ne sont pas "à plusieurs contre un", ils sont à "tous contre toi", quant à leurs sarcasmes, pour qu'ils percutent, il faudrait que tu aies un cerveau pour les comprendre, ce qui, de toute évidence ne semble pas être le cas, sinon, il y a longtemps que tu te serais posé la question de savoir pourquoi ils sont tous contre toi  Mais bon, la réponse risquant de ne pas te plaire, je comprends que tu éludes la question !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Devant tant de poésies, je déplace ce fil à la cave.


Tout n'est pas perdu alors


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tout n'est pas perdu alors


Je le fusionnerai même avec ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-des-i...-itunes-tres-complique-a-utiliser-849722.html
Histoire d'avoir une antrollogie


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2012)

Oui mais une fusion ne risque t elle pas de perturber la compréhension du problème ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> (...) du problème ?


Lequel ?!...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2012)

Ne sois pas mauvais stp



:rateau:


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Février 2012)

"[F]audrait que tu aies un cerveau pour les comprendre" ça ferait pas un peu cour d'école par hasard ? Et oui voici voilà le niveau culturel de ces laquais de fous du roi.


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2012)

Tiens ?!...
Une femme à barbe !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> "[F]audrait que tu aies un cerveau pour les comprendre" ça ferait pas un peu cour d'école par hasard ? Et oui voici voilà le niveau culturel de ces laquais de fous du roi.



Je vois que ce qui retient ton attention dans ce qu'on te dit est toujours ce qui importe le moins. Et les questions que je te propose de te poser, par contre, ne semblent pas trop retenir ton attention.

Pour ta gouverne, je ne suis le laquais de personne, toi, par contre, il est évident que tu es l'esclave de ta propre mégalomanie (doublée d'une bonne dose de paranoïa), pour penser qu'il peut y avoir ici, un seul membre sain d'esprit qui puisse te faire bénéficier de son approbation.

Alors, que tu aies un cerveau, ça ne fait aucun doute, mais qu'il soit un peu dérangé, hélas, ça n'en soulève pas non plus !


----------



## remymartin (8 Mai 2014)

Mdr !!


----------

